# Reinado Grand Empire Reserve Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Reinado Grand Empire Reserve
Size: 5 x 46
Cost: $10 (This was freebie from Antonio Lam at Reinado)
Rest Time: 4 Months
Burn Time: 2 Hours



Pre-light: Firm dense pack, thick double cap and wrapper. This slightly box pressed stick has a fine tooth and oily sheen and is truly a beautiful cigar to behold. Aroma is that of milk chocolate and sweet tobacco. I used a medium size punch to pierce the cap and off we go.

1st 3rd: The stick has a slightly snug, but not uncomfortable draw and plenty of dense smoke. I personally enjoy a snug draw as I feel I can control the burn more easily. I note some wood and black pepper on the first few draws. The body is medium-full with no detectable strength, yet. Setting the stick down in the astray while I type my notes provides a wonderful foot smoke aroma wafting towards me.



2nd 3rd: The light gray ash is very dense and drops off right before reaching the bottom band. Cedar and black pepper really coming through now, though the pepper is more on the front of the palate rather than in the back of my throat like with some other more full bodied smokes. I also note some nuttiness leaning toward peanuts intertwined with cedar. The smoke has a very chewy quality, but not mouth drying and requires no beverage as an accompaniment.



Final 3rd: There are no major flavor shifts just the continued enjoyable intermingling of wood, pepper and nuts. The burn is razor sharp requiring zero touch ups or relights as opposed to the Illusione that resided right next to it in my humidor which required countless relights just a few days ago. Body is moving to the full side, with just a bit of strength kicking in. The stick stays cool allowing me to take it right to the nub without any harsh flavors.



Summary: I tend to stick with medium bodied cigars, but I truly enjoyed the more full bodied Reinado. There was absolutely no harshness and the wood, pepper and nutty flavors were all there in droves without anyone of them overpowering the others. After smoking this cigar I immediately ordered a 5er and put them in my humi excited to revisit them with a little age on them.


----------

